# Season opener



## Get'n Wade (Oct 28, 2007)

Had a Good day on the water with David, Mike, and Ryan on Tuesday. The Tally, 5 Trigger, 1 AJ, 1 Grouper,5 Mingo, 6 Snapper and a Cobia that bottomed out my 50lb. Scale!


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

That is a full cooler. Those snapper look like studs too. Did you catch the cobia while bottom fishing?:clap


----------



## Get'n Wade (Oct 28, 2007)

Yes, he followed 2 Snapper we were reeling up. So we threw on some live Rubys and Squirrel fish and put them out and he ate a Squirrel fish on the bottom and that biggest Snapper was between 11and12.


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice fish!!:hungry


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Looks like you guys had a good day !!!!!!!!!!!!! :clap:clap:clap

Scott


----------



## Coryphaena (Oct 2, 2007)

What a beautiful FAT cobia!!! Verrrry nice!!!:clap


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Damn!!! Did you catch all that inside 9 miles? Thats one hell of a day. I would remeber that one.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Son, now that there is a motley crew fer sure. No great catch.


----------



## Get'n Wade (Oct 28, 2007)

Pinksnappercatcher. Yes, we were about a mile and a halfnorthfrom the Coast Guard Cruiser "Bonito". They were monitoring the 9 mile line. Towards the end of the day they launched a craft out the back and boarded us and checked all our safety gear ect.I did not have my boat registration on me and I was issued a warning. I did not knowI needed it on me since I have a Valid Registration Sticker on the boat.I guessI know now. I had everything else they requested, they were actually very polite and professional. They said they were very surprised at the lack of boats that were out there fishing on opening day, and yesI will remember, that made up for all those "Throw everything back and cry days".


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice mess of fish :clap


----------



## gotwake7 (Apr 4, 2008)

dude get catch. Yeah it is hard to throw the big one's back, but when you get boarded it sure makes you glad that you did.


----------



## waterboy6921 (Apr 7, 2008)

very nice fish man!


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

Looks like you had a great day on the water, Mitch and company! :bowdown


----------

